# Attention Mosin Nagant owners



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Saw this in sportrsmansguide, seemed like something interesting for those interested in dressing up their old Mosin Nagants. I got a couple of the things, mebbe one of them will find its way into this stock. Actually this stock costs more than both the Mosins I have.

Archangel Opfor Desert Tan Precision Rifle Stock for Mosin Nagant - 644806, Replacement Parts at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm still debating on one of these. In the beginning they had magazine issues, falling out I believe, but I think they fixed it. Most reviews and videos I've seen have been positive for the most part. The biggest part I like about it other than a detachable mag, is the adjustable cheek weld and butt pad.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> I'm still debating on one of these. In the beginning they had magazine issues, falling out I believe, but I think they fixed it. Most reviews and videos I've seen have been positive for the most part. The biggest part I like about it other than a detachable mag, is the adjustable cheek weld and butt pad.


I have one, one of the early ones. NO mag problems for me.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have the arch angel kit on my Ruger 10/22
i like it, but up close it looks really cheap.
it has held up pretty well, but just looks cheap.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A month or so ago, I was given a M38 complete, with everything but the stock, I considered the archangel, but settled for this Robot Check, it fits well, and I am happy with it.


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

I love the wood furniture. Plastic would ruin it for me.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I have one, one of the early ones. NO mag problems for me.


Maybe there was a bad batch or something. How do you like yours?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a type 53 and an m44. Both wood. I was never a big fan of the Archangel simply because the Mosin would not make a good assault or precision rifle. It is a fantastic intermediate range battle rifle. In the carbine length with the bayonet, even better.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My friend has one with that stock and I have to say it looks great and with a detachable mag brings into the realm of modern. It kicks more though in my opinion. 

The Mosin truly is a long range weapon.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Isn't that akin to putting a dress on a pig.

I've only owned one MN but could not wait to trade it off. Too many good guns out there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I inherited a 91/ 44, Westinghouse, and a couple of Tula's plus one Finn.

Do not like the straight bolt handle, gave away the guns and 4 cases of ammo to different friends.

LGS had wooden crates of 91/44's for sale real cheap two years age.

I like my #4 Enfield's and 03a3 and a4 Springfield's.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

HOME

This guy does amazing work with bolt and saftey mods. I got one of his bent bolts and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I really don't get the allure of a MN. I bought into the hype and ordered one from Classic a few years ago. Once I picked it up from my LGS I knew immediately what it needed ... a new owner. For the price of a MN and a swanky conversion stock you could have a used Weatherby or Remington in .308 or 30.06 for the same money. That affords scores of ammo choices and doesn't require dumping windex down the barrel after you shoot it.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> I really don't get the allure of a MN. I bought into the hype and ordered one from Classic a few years ago. Once I picked it up from my LGS I knew immediately what it needed ... a new owner. For the price of a MN and a swanky conversion stock you could have a used Weatherby or Remington in .308 or 30.06 for the same money. That affords scores of ammo choices and doesn't require dumping windex down the barrel after you shoot it.


A lot of people like old military weapons. Ugly or not. I do. Mosins are expensive for what they are these days. I remember seeing racks of them at gun stores, local and big box, for $95 or less. Most in good shape.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I like old military rifles and machine guns.
Don't real care for commercial junk.
Have worked on both for way too long as it is.
All but two center fire rifles of mine are in military calibers. 
Those two are in 30/30 Winchester.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i bought a mosin (carbine model) from the local gun shop about 5 or 6 years ago. they were still in the original wood boxes wrapped in gauze? and heavy cosmoline. i paid 69$ for it. i honestly love shooting it. i guess everyone has their own likes and dis likes, I've never had any trouble with mine and it packs a wallop to whatever you hit.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mosins are a fantastic rifle. There is probably no stronger, battle proven, and keenly accurate for what it is rifle on the market at that price point. Some need a little TLC and some worn out parts mended but I think - IMHO - that less is more with Mosin's.

You can re cut and crown, cera-kote, timiny trigger, and arch angel the stock. Drop a nice optic on it and you have paid more than you would for a comparable Savage or Remington that shoots MOA or sub MOA groups, weighs 3 pounds less, fits in a gun safe, and doesn't leave traces of Olga's toenail clippings laying about every time you pull the trigger.

If zooting up a Mosin is your passion and hobby and you have the scratch to do it - have at it! You are only going to improve an already good gun. But you will never turn it into something better than the money can buy you off the shelf. Just know that going in.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I prefer old mil-surps to look like mil-surps. I like the wood, the history and the feel of them.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How many yards will one of these reach accurately ? 
I have 3 (long story) and two tins of ammo but never really shot them much.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> How many yards will one of these reach accurately ?
> I have 3 (long story) and two tins of ammo but never really shot them much.


Mine shoot straight but the ballistics have quite an arc. Google Mosin Ballistics and take a look, the charts are out there. Once you learn the arc they are deadly accurate with a powerful round. Some of the most decorated snipers of the past used these with great effectiveness.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

My mosins role is holy sh*t 89 dollar rifle, I can afford that! It turned out to be an accurate rifle too, my dad and I where shooting thistle blooms at 50 yards with no problem. I tried to mount an optic and it didnt work out, I'm going to keep the bent bolt I added but I've decided not to attempt to mount another one, Ill keep the rifle as is. Right now its my backup rifle and something I can use to hunt white tail with. My AR-15 has a decent optic soon to be upgraded to a vortex strike eagle it and I think its range or 300-500 yards is more than sufficient for my needs. I do plan to add a 30 cal rifle to my collection sooner or later, it probally will be a marlin/henry/winchester 30-30 or a nice 30-06 or .308


----------

